# BEARCLAW Folding Tree Steps - API Sky Hook Type



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Fantastic!I was just thinking about these today wondering why someone hadnt picked up the ball and started making these.I dont see a price listed so give me a pm when you get time.You should sell a bunch of these.I already have some but my No.1 son has left quite a few in unknown locations so my supply is getting low!


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

*Loonnng Time Coming....*



Archer 1 said:


> Fantastic! I was just thinking about these today wondering why someone hadnt picked up the ball and started making these.I dont see a price listed so give me a pm when you get time.You should sell a bunch of these.I already have some but my No.1 son has left quite a few in unknown locations so my supply is getting low!



Hey Archer!

Nice to hear some GOOD NEWS!!! It's HARD getting people to step off and try something NEW!!

I have been saying just that... WHY keep fighting over left overs... we need someone to get these going again... HEY... I'll do it!

Believe me, once you hold one of these in your hand, you'll be happy you gave them the chance.

Watch out though... No. 1 Son sees these... you may not have them for long!

I'm going to go PM you now... if you end up with a set, please leave your honest feedback for those who are "on the fence".

Thanks - have a great evening.

Monty


----------



## hogslammer1 (Mar 21, 2005)

*Finally*

Great to see these, with the high theft rate today, its like cheap insurance to keep thiefs out of expensive stands. Great job! will be placing my order! :set1_applaud:


----------



## THEPROSTAFFER (Mar 25, 2008)

*Bearclaw steps*

They look awesome, how much for a set of four???


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

*A Reasonable Question!*

Hey Prostaffer ~

A set of 4 is $59.95 and Shipping is $6.95.

But if you buy 2 sets - we'll ship for the same price.


I wish we had better reach. If you could just walk up to a store shelf and pick these up and handle one... hold it in your hand - you would've bought your set already.

 Monty


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

hogslammer1 said:


> Great to see these, with the high theft rate today, its like cheap insurance to keep thiefs out of expensive stands. Great job! will be placing my order! :set1_applaud:


Just wait til you toss 'em around...

Just wait til you hang 'em on a tree...

:wink: Monty


----------



## hogslammer1 (Mar 21, 2005)

:thumbs_up


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice machining! Those look like some well built steps!


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

*Keep an extra up in the tree with ya...*

Hey Ike ~

Thanks, I appreciate it...

I keep one in my back pocket for cracking walnuts.... 


Monty


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

*Boar Hunts.... and Forum Jumps*



hogslammer1 said:


> Great to see these, with the high theft rate today, its like cheap insurance to keep thiefs out of expensive stands. Great job! will be placing my order! :set1_applaud:


Hey HogSlammer,

Hope the day's treating you good...

We'll have to chat about Hogs... that's one of those I haven't gotten to do yet, but a couple of buddies have been talking about planning a boar hunt - week trip. Want to do it - looks like FUN... but you better place your shot right! 

You may have already seen this, but if you've got a few minutes to kill, there is another thread here at AT about Bearclaw. UPs, downs, and questions.


If you want a little more background, or just a chuckle, head on over to

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1032598


Archer1 found it already, but I figured I'd make an easy jump link.

See ya, Monty


----------



## hogslammer1 (Mar 21, 2005)

thanks buddy, can't wait to get mine, i've got a few spots i wanted to put stands, but was afraid to because of theft. these will solve the problehem.


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

*You've gotta go see this...*

For any of you curious to see what the new steps look like, go take a look at this:​

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qzqlEq2478



You don't have to wonder - anymore.​

 Monty


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

*Link Update*

The video kept hanging about a minute and a half into it, so we uploaded another copy and replaced it.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMSrAVI0Pc8



This one seems to be working better. If you experience any viewing issues or have any comments, let me know.​

Thanks


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

*BEARCLAWS are catching on!*

*Afternoon All -

Just wanted to post an update on availability of these very cool steps..

On the sales site where they're available, we have surpassed the midpoint for the initial quantity we made available.

So if you are on the fence about trying out the best new security & safety minded step out there, you may want to make your move.

There should be feedback, at least on that website for the product, if not here, under a "Product Review" thread - within a week or so... the weekend's coming - to try them out!

So keep your eyes peeled, and if I get told about it or find it, I'll let you know.



C'mon... you know you want to... 


Monty*


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

*Going - Going - GONE*

*THANKS to those of you that support us,

Whether that was with kind words or purchasing our steps.

I'll let you know when they get relisted.*


Monty​


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

*New bearclaw listing*

We have a new listing!

The Listing Quantity on eBay was blown out yesterday, closing that listing.


Here is the link to the NEW listing - and there aren't many left!



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...UCI%2BUCC&otn=1&ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1348​


----------



## TLong (Jan 12, 2009)

I like your idea. The only other request I have is a strap on model for us P.L. boys that can't screw in steps. Any thought on making some of those?


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

*A Strap on model, huh.....*



TLong said:


> I like your idea. The only other request I have is a strap on model for us P.L. boys that can't screw in steps. Any thought on making some of those?


Hey TL 

That's a very intriguing idea... :thumb: 

I can see it in my head... 

Modifying a folding step into a strap on model would not be that difficult - but designing the clamping cable strap to fasten it to the tree will take some thought. 

... And I'm going to be thinking on it...:idea1::idea1: 


I'll be talking to ya... 

Monty


----------



## TLong (Jan 12, 2009)

Cool....glad I could inspire you!:shade: I was thinking maybe a cam buckle style, similar to other strap on steps....????


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

I have some of those, so I know what you're talking about... I'll kick that one around...

I'll never get any sleep with all this coffee anyway....

I'll keep ya posted!!


 Monty


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

*Just ordered some*



PVArrowhead said:


> We have a new listing!
> 
> The Listing Quantity on eBay was blown out yesterday, closing that listing.
> 
> ...


Glad you re-listed some. I just stumbled onto the thread a couple of days ago and you had just sold out. I just ordered a set from you eBay page. I don't mind the price, because I understand your start-up costs to launch the product. They also look like they are awesome quality. I am getting ready to e-mail a link to a buddy that preps all his trees with the old sky hooks. He will be thrilled!


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

*Was that YOU???*

GOOD MORNING MTSRUNNER!!!

How 'bout that... what a nice way to wake up 

I want to say THANK YOU from the bottom of my heart...

THAT morning GREETING is what I woke up to, with my first cup of coffee about an hour ago...

It's looking UP.... the new material is on the way, and I'll be running this production streamlining where I can find any improvements. I've only had the one run, so this one should be very enlightening instead of continual challenges of having to fabricate fixtures at different stages, and minor CNC programing flaws...

This should be a pretty clean run... and I'll get a good idea of how fast they can be produced. I'm not expecting miracles though... each one of these steps are hand made... each piece being handled several times after the initial cuts & engraving... but it will definitely be better than the "discovery" run... :thumbs_up

Anyway - YOUR steps are leaving this morning... you should be getting a ship notice in a little while - USPS Priority - you should have 'em by Wednesday, or maybe Thursday...

Thanks again - You've made my moring!

 Monty


----------



## brian11 (Feb 5, 2007)

how high does a set of 4 take u


----------



## brian11 (Feb 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

brian11 said:


> how high does a set of 4 take u


Hi Brian,

I know that Hit-em answered you over on the Review Thread, but if you have any other questions, feel free to post them and I'll get back to you.

The actual amount of height you get out of a set, depends on your comfort zone for spans between steps. A 6' tall guy might have a span of 2'-3' from one step to the next - that'll get 8'-12' up a tree. Another guy, being 5' somethin', might be more comfortable with 1 1/2' span between steps...

It really depends on YOU... not anybody else...

Hope that helps -

Monty


----------



## catphish (Nov 11, 2009)

*How can I order*

I've been looking for these steps. Please tell me how I can purchase.

Thanks,
catphish


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

*Glad you found us!*

Hey Catphish!

I saw that you found your way over and bought a set of steps!

You're going to love 'em.

I'm usually better about sending out an e-mail right away, but I was away from the computer yesterday...

I am curious though... you said you've been looking for these.... Did you mean the BEARCLAWS, or just this type of step?


A couple of the guys here have bought my steps, and one of them has posted a very kind review, at this page:

*http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1053262*


When you get _yours_, feel free to add your comments as well.

THANKS again for your purchase!

Have a GREAT Season!

Monty :smile:


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

*Update....*

For those of you that didn't get the e-mail announcement, the new website is UP... 
and there should be a new Thread in the Manufacturer's Forum...

Stop by and see us!

www.bearclawtreesteps.com​


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

*Bumped for Robin*

Hey Robin,

Since these are new to you, I thought I'd make it easy for you to see a few more pictures and some of the History of these BEARCLAWS.

 Monty


----------



## westmon (Dec 17, 2008)

I saw the pictures and they look good, How many lbs can they safely handle and what is the availability an price.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

+1 for whoever suggested addition of a strap on model for public land folks like me. Also a strap on version that would be able to accomodate 3 steps on one strap for use as a Tree Saddle platform...

happy hunting, dv


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

PVArrowhead said:


> Hey Robin,
> 
> Since these are new to you, I thought I'd make it easy for you to see a few more pictures and some of the History of these BEARCLAWS.
> 
> Monty


Me?:dontknow:


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

*Reasonable Question...*



westmon said:


> I saw the pictures and they look good, How many lbs can they safely handle and what is the availability an price.



*... and plenty of other guys have asked too -

That's why we put up this page on our Website!*


http://www.bearclawtreesteps.com/bearclaw%20q&a.html


Click on over and take a look - we conducted a 24 hour Static Load Test... and we put together a little slide show to let everybody see how it was done, and what the results are.

We also answered the "Bolt Question" everybody ends up asking at one time or another... if YOU have a question that needs to be answered, just let us know - we'll post them up there too!

Monty


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

dustyvarmint said:


> +1 for whoever suggested addition of a strap on model for public land folks like me. Also a strap on version that would be able to accomodate 3 steps on one strap for use as a Tree Saddle platform...
> 
> happy hunting, dv


Hey DV -

All good points - been working on this one for a while... but it's easier said than done... finding the right strapping material is a feat in it's own right - 

...but I'm working on it... 

Monty


----------



## cappi (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi very interested over here in the French mountains would you ship some to me here well done look very good and not heavy regards cappi.




HE WHO WAITS "WONDERS" HE WHO RUSHES "WISHES"


----------



## PVArrowhead (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey Cappi 

So you're one of the pings from France on our Website! 

I look at the stats for traffic and we get some really interesting places that come through checking out our Steps!

If you haven't been, be sure to go and check out everything... there's a review page that has a bunch of the guys from here, the video that started it all that you can also find on YouTube, the "Questions & Answers" page, and I've been thinking about putting up a "Trophies" page, where guys can send in pictures to post their latest, with a story of where they went, how long, etc. if they want to.

Oh, and by the way - if you've been by to order bolts and saw the "SOLD OUT" sign... BOLTS ARE BACK! We've gotten our new shipment so we're good to go for this season.

And just so that you know - these are a little heavier than the API's... they have a more substantial body, and feel better under the foot - both in comfort and stability.

They weigh in at 3.9 oz a piece, so a set of 4 comes in at just under a pound.


So just drop me a line and let me know what you're looking at orderering. You can IM me here, or leave me a message in the "Comments" page, or shoot me an e-mail...

[email protected]

or

http://www.bearclawtreesteps.com/contact.html

So what's hunting like there? What's the favorite there to go after?

Good hearing from ya!

Monty


----------



## dropnasty (Nov 3, 2009)

just received my bearclaw steps and they look awesome! I can't wait to use them next year. My question is, I forgive me, but I'm pretty anal when to comes to stands, ladders, etc.... but, I want to know if it is safe to paint the steps? I use H.S. spray paint on all my stands and ladders. Let me know if it is safe. Thanks again!


----------



## Kmf620 (Aug 30, 2012)

So is there any update on a strap on model bearclaw?


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ive tried contacting you through your website, dont know if your emailer isnt working or what. Please send me a PM


----------

